# North Fork Composites



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Anyone here building rods on the new G. Loomis blanks? I'd love to have some built.

I have a MLMF 6'6" special order Kistler Zbone built on one and it's amazing. The over all diameter of the ML is 2/3 that of a traditional blank. It makes my old Helium feel like a pool cue.
Here's the NFC link:http://www.northforkcomposites.com/catalog/saltwater/saltwater-bay


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Kenny, you don't seem to me the type of ole boy to buy a fishing rod already made.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Kenny, you don't seem to me the type of ole boy to buy a fishing rod already made.


You're wrong there........I have plenty to do and am a strong believer in knowing ones own limitations and the division of labor!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I think this builder program is an interesting idea.
http://northforkcomposites.com/content/approved-rod-builder-program


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I am doing a field test on them now. I'll get back with you for more details.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

I've built a bunch of them and they are very good blanks. But, there are very pricey. And, I'm also one of the builders in the ARB program.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> I am doing a field test on them now. I'll get back with you for more details.


Charlie,
What, you don't think the folks at NFC have done any? 
I've been field testing for almost 2 months. I haven't hooked a Bullshark yet but so far it's an amazing blank & rod.
Let me know when you're ready to do some builds.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

kenny said:


> Charlie,
> What, you don't think the folks at NFC have done any?
> I've been field testing for almost 2 months. I haven't hooked a Bullshark yet but so far it's an amazing blank & rod.
> Let me know when you're ready to do some builds.


I am sure they have. But to me, rods are like golf clubs. I use different rods for different application. What may be a great red fish tournament rod may not be the perfect big trout rod, and what may be a good tout rod may not be a good top water rod. Some rod actions better suited for casting into the wind with a light jig head than others.

Please do not misinterpret my post as a negative review because it is not. They are great blanks and I know other manufactures have had great success with them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> I am sure they have. But to me, rods are like golf clubs. I use different rods for different application. What may be a great red fish tournament rod may not be the perfect big trout rod, and what may be a good tout rod may not be a good top water rod. Some rod actions better suited for casting into the wind with a light jig head than others.
> 
> Please do not misinterpret my post as a negative review because it is not. They are great blanks and I know other manufactures have had great success with them.


I'm not sure I'm clear about what your saying. You're testing different blanks and different actions in differing conditions so you know what's what before you offer them to the public?

Do you see a trend by rod manufacturers marketing to get the average angler to have a quiver of rods in the boat like Bass fishermen?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

We are just two guys having a friendly conversation. If my reply appeared hostile, that was not my intent. It's all good.

The rods I build are based on sensitivity, performance (the rods actions and castability), durability and value.

Please do not misinterpret value as being cheap. The Law of Diminishing Marginal Return says each additional unit of the variable input (i.e., cost) yields smaller and smaller increases in outputs ( i.e., rod performance value). I try to get the most bang for the buck when I build a rod. Does being more expensive make it better? I really don't know. That's what I am looking at.

As far as a "quiver of rods" , when it comes to fishing tournaments, you bet. When fish are actively feeding, I don't think it really matters at all. But we don't always get the opportunity to fish at during the perfect conditions. Some rod actions are better for casting light jig heads into the wind, some are better for topwaters and some are better for popping corks. 

I believe some rod actions are better for big trout. I believe some are all around rods, though not the best for all applications can do most things "pretty good."

As far as every angler having a "Quiver" I don't feel it is necessary. Most anglers will pick an action somewhere between a Med action top water rod with a fast tip and a med-light buggy whip. What ever feels good and they have confidence in.

Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

No hostility here Charlie. I was just asking a couple of questions and you answered them. 
I fish one rod for everything a medium light, moderate fast tip, although I have several other different powers/weights and actions.
My fishing partner is in the market for a rod built on a NFC blank when you start making some.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I just received a NFC blank, it's a MB664-1. I've built on mostly Batsons and St Croix's and I've got to say that they are a beautiful blank. I think they are every bit as good if not better than the St Croix and Batson RX8's. This blank is priced in line with the St Croix Elites so while both are pricey they are in line with each other and on par with quality. I think Jon and Gary have done their homework and the product shows it.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

In fact NFC has reduced their price on blanks. I have built several and as far as build they are great blanks and my clients thing they are great.


----------

